# Overstaying in Spain.



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

I have read many comments regarding the now so called 90 day rule.
Prior to BREXIT UK nationals could only stay in Spain for 3 months (90 days) after that they had to (suppose to) register with the authorities and obtain a residence certificate, which required them to prove they can support themselves financially and have healthcare insurance where needed..
So what has changed regarding *overstaying* post BREXIT?


----------



## SeletarHash88 (Oct 4, 2020)

I understand, if caught by the authorities in Spain, the miscreant (s) can be deported to their country of origin.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Although there were always rules that apply to EU citizens, the Spanish authorities were able to extend some flexibility. Of course, after a period you become a tax resident and you "shouldn´t" stay over a set period without registering but even registering was a simple declaration with very loose criteria. I imagine that it would have also been very difficult for Spanish authorities to prove someone was here without registering because of no passport stamps so a lot of work would have to be done if they really wanted to pursue anyone and who is to say that the person has been here over a limit and not, for example, driven to France or Portugal for a while and returned.

Now there are greater powers at force. Spain is part of Schengen which the UK has never been part of but, as members of the EU, freedom of movement has been enjoyed. Schengen rules state that third country nationals have to go through a process when they want to stay. The rules allow up to 90 days in any 180 day period. Passports must be stamped on arriving and leaving (which clearly never happened before for UK nationals) unless the person is resident.

This means that if on leaving you are more than 90 days after your entry stamp you could be fined and potentially banned from entering any country within the zone. This will, undoubtedly have consequences for those Brits who are still here under the radar (since before January) who will face issues when they try to leave (or certainly re-enter Spain) and questions are asked why an exit stamp is being put in their passport and there is no corresponding entry stamp!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

woodpecker9 said:


> I have read many comments regarding the now so called 90 day rule.
> Prior to BREXIT UK nationals could only stay in Spain for 3 months (90 days) after that they had to (suppose to) register with the authorities and obtain a residence certificate, which required them to prove they can support themselves financially and have healthcare insurance where needed..
> So what has changed regarding *overstaying* post BREXIT?


EU nationals should register and exercise treaty rights for any stay beyond 90 days, and for most continental Europeans registering is second nature, as this has to be done in their own country, too, even by citizens of that country. The UK does not have such a system so I think it's a bit of a foreign concept for the British and may never have entered their mind before.

Of course, it's easy for an EU national to fly under the radar and these rules are really only enforceable when an EU national is caught doing something illegal, tries to apply for benefits or tries to sponsor a non-EEA family member under EU freedom of movement rules. It's was simply not easily provable that somebody had not left the country by car/train/bus to some other country in between stays in Spain and had indeed stayed longer than 90 days. Also, passports were not stamped when flying between Schengen and the UK.

Now, British license plate cars stand out as much as an American or Moroccan license plate car would stand out for potentially being here too long. Passports are being stamped. If there is an overstay, it's more likely to flag up when travelling in and out, Brits may now be turned away when trying to return to Spain, etc.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

An EU citizen can't overstay in another EU country, they can fail to register, but as no visa is issued, there can never be an overstay.
A non EU citizen may be able to travel in Spain for a given period (90 days) without a visa, but once they go beyond that period, they are overstaying. Similarly, if they obtain a visa which will have an expiry date and they stay beyond that date, they are overstaying.
UK Citizens have moved away from having to register as EU Citizens resident in Spain to needing a visa, hence the possibility of overstaying which didn't previously exist.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Quite a few points here.

_‘’UK Citizens have moved away from having to register as EU Citizens resident in Spain to needing a visa, hence the possibility of overstaying which didn't previously exist.’’_
*So UK tourist now need a visa? Are you sure?*

_‘’I understand, if caught by the authorities in Spain, the miscreant (s) can be deported to their country of origin.’’_
*If the 90 day limit previously existed, how many British have been deported for breaking the rule sine the UK joined the EU in 1975 (45 years ago) bearing in mind the many thousands living in Spain permanently non resident.*

_‘’no passport stamps’’_
*I find it difficult to believe a country like Spain in this day and age does not know who comes and goes without a stamp. As far as I know all airlines must submit a flight list with passenger details including passport numbers, how else can terrorism controlled? Is passport stamping just a quill @ pen job creation scheme? 

Finally:- Does Spain really want to identify Brit overstayers and send them back to the UK with their pockets full of €s or are they playing lip service to Brussels, is it all a pantomime? *


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

woodpecker9 said:


> Quite a few points here.
> 
> _‘’UK Citizens have moved away from having to register as EU Citizens resident in Spain to needing a visa, hence the possibility of overstaying which didn't previously exist.’’_
> *So UK tourist now need a visa? Are you sure?*
> ...


British tourists don't need a visa as long as they spend less than 90 days in 180 in Spain. So tourists who are genuinely tourists are welcome. Anyone wanting more time here must apply for the appropriate visa for their stay, depending on their circumstance and justify that they can support themselves and not be a bourdon on the state. If they can justify that, they can stay. They can register and they can be legal forever. For some reason, SOME prefer not to do that or chose not to organise their irregular situation during the lasy 4 years or even during the transition period. 

I'm sure there are electric records as well as the stamp which is just a documentation of the record. But we will see overstayers having problems leaving or trying to return.

Regarding the money brits spend. If they are nlt registered, they are not paying taxes, not entitled to health care and even at local level, ayuntamientos are not getting the adequate amount of cash from central government to provide the essential services that all legal residents rely on. 

Even with the latter discounted, the simple lack of taxes paid, potential of enormous costs in the event of a medical emergency etc are enormous. Prior to Britain choosing to remove freedom of movement from their citizens en EHIC with passport would be enough for thr UK to pick up the bill. Now not so if the holder is here illegally. 

So does Spain really need the cash of illegal brits who are here without the right papers in order? Its arguable. But remember. This is not Spain, this is the EU and shenghen rules imposed on spain which they must enforce now otherwise they would set a president to ignore all overstayers from all countries. And with immigration being so high on the priority list of so many brexiteers, and with the UK not extending a courtesy of unregulated lengths of stays any more to EU citizens, why should the EU bend long established rules just beacause some brits choose to try and beat the system?


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

xicoalc said:


> British tourists don't need a visa as long as they spend less than 90 days in 180 in Spain. So tourists who are genuinely tourists are welcome. Anyone wanting more time here must apply for the appropriate visa for their stay, depending on their circumstance and justify that they can support themselves and not be a bourdon on the state. If they can justify that, they can stay. They can register and they can be legal forever. For some reason, SOME prefer not to do that or chose not to organise their irregular situation during the lasy 4 years or even during the transition period.
> 
> I'm sure there are electric records as well as the stamp which is just a documentation of the record. But we will see overstayers having problems leaving or trying to return.
> 
> ...


*As far as I am aware the EHIC or GHIC is valid in Spain. Will Spanish hospitals have an immigration officer on duty in A&E to identify illegal Brits before treatment is allowed? Who actually issues Brits with these cards inviting countries to bill the UK where healthcare is free with no questions asked and hardly ever billed to anyone other than the British taxpayer?

Spain has never followed or imposed EU immigration rules regarding British non residents staying forever, so what’s new other than gossip of intent that will die a death. Spain needs investment more than ever, what’s more important, the EU rule book or investment (money). You cannot eat a rule book but you can buy a paella for a €.*


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

woodpecker9 said:


> *As far as I am aware the EHIC or GHIC is valid in Spain. Will Spanish hospitals have an immigration officer on duty in A&E to identify illegal Brits before treatment is allowed? Who actually issues Brits with these cards inviting countries to bill the UK where healthcare is free with no questions asked and hardly ever billed to anyone other than the British taxpayer?
> 
> Spain has never followed or imposed EU immigration rules regarding British non residents staying forever, so what’s new other than gossip of intent that will die a death. Spain needs investment more than ever, what’s more important, the EU rule book or investment (money). You cannot eat a rule book but you can buy a paella for a €.*


Sounds like you're in favour of brits being here illegally without a care for the system. Whatever spain does, or doesn't do, wont change the fact that registers of entrances and exits of the shengen area will be documented. 

The facts are that anyone intentionally flouting the rules are a drain on the economy, not a boost to it and frankly a drain on resources available to the spanish and those of us who contribute. 

My question to you is a simple one. As long as one can meet the criteria, why wouldn't anyone who lives here want to be in the system? And as for those who've been here since before the deadline, why would they not want to have been registered when the invitation was open and easy?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

days stay.


woodpecker9 said:


> *As far as I am aware the EHIC or GHIC is valid in Spain. Will Spanish hospitals have an immigration officer on duty in A&E to identify illegal Brits before treatment is allowed? Who actually issues Brits with these cards inviting countries to bill the UK where healthcare is free with no questions asked and hardly ever billed to anyone other than the British taxpayer?
> 
> Spain has never followed or imposed EU immigration rules regarding British non residents staying forever, so what’s new other than gossip of intent that will die a death. Spain needs investment more than ever, what’s more important, the EU rule book or investment (money). You cannot eat a rule book but you can buy a paella for a €.*


I have personally known people who have been refused state health treatment when trying to use the EHIC beyond the 90 days stay.

Spain might not have imposed EU rules to Brits & other EU citizens - but Spain & other Schengen countries have for YEARS imposed the rules upon 3rd country citizens. 

Nothing might happen until they leave at which point they might be fined, possibly heavily, & the overstay recorded. 

Sometimes they might think that they have 'got away with it' until they try to re-enter & find that they have been given a ban. 

Yes, Spain needs investment. Overstayers tend not to invest, but to hide.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

woodpecker9 said:


> *As far as I am aware the EHIC or GHIC is valid in Spain. Will Spanish hospitals have an immigration officer on duty in A&E to identify illegal Brits before treatment is allowed? Who actually issues Brits with these cards inviting countries to bill the UK where healthcare is free with no questions asked and hardly ever billed to anyone other than the British taxpayer?
> 
> Spain has never followed or imposed EU immigration rules regarding British non residents staying forever, so what’s new other than gossip of intent that will die a death. Spain needs investment more than ever, what’s more important, the EU rule book or investment (money). You cannot eat a rule book but you can buy a paella for a €.*


I think you fail to understand how things work from a non- British viewpoint. Spain , has strict immigration laws which are applied equally to 3rd countries. Custom officers do not fret about loss of income if a few hundred Brits are fined and barred from entering Spain. There are other nationalities that live in Spain and TBH none of them provide any substantial financial benefit for Spain. Ironically it is more likely they want moroccans than Brits as they actually keep various sectors profitable unlike your average expat who probably trying to live as frugally as possible given the UK pension


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

woodpecker9 said:


> *As far as I am aware the EHIC or GHIC is valid in Spain. Will Spanish hospitals have an immigration officer on duty in A&E to identify illegal Brits before treatment is allowed? Who actually issues Brits with these cards inviting countries to bill the UK where healthcare is free with no questions asked and hardly ever billed to anyone other than the British taxpayer?
> 
> Spain has never followed or imposed EU immigration rules regarding British non residents staying forever, so what’s new other than gossip of intent that will die a death. Spain needs investment more than ever, what’s more important, the EU rule book or investment (money). You cannot eat a rule book but you can buy a paella for a €.*



You may get initial care via an EHIC you would not get follow up care. Break a leg they'll probably fix you.. need rehabilitation etc they'll tell you to go home.
Spain needs investment, yes, what it doesn't need is more illegal immigrants like the British not paying their way .


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Megsmum said:


> You may get initial care via an EHIC you would not get follow up care. Break a leg they'll probably fix you.. need rehabilitation etc they'll tell you to go home.
> Spain needs investment, yes, what it doesn't need is more illegal immigrants like the British not paying their way .


Exactly.

Does Britain need more illegal immigrants who maybe spend a bit here and there in shops and bars, but otherwise don't contribute, and may well end up seeking emergency medical treatment?

If not, how is it any different in Spain?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

EU rules make it too hard to deal with EU nationals not registering. The rules only allow a small fine. That means most countries won't bother. 

But in theory Spain can kick out EU nationals if those persons are considered a security risk. Not easy but it's possible. 

British citizens aren't EU nationals. They're covered by the same rules that apply to other third country nationals. It's still not easy to deport someone but they can impose much more serious fines. They can ban you from the Schengen zone for I think up to ten years. That alone would be a problem if you ever leave.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Amy123123 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Does Britain need more illegal immigrants who maybe spend a bit here and there in shops and bars, but otherwise don't contribute, and may well end up seeking emergency medical treatment?
> 
> If not, how is it any different in Spain?


Not sure what that has anything to do with when discussing immigration in Spain. Maybe it's question for the UK section

When I say. Like the British. I mean the British living illegally in Spain. I no longer live in the UK, immigration issues in the UK is for the British to worry about. I don't mean to sound off, apart from generalised opinions which I don't get into any more on forums. I'm just fed up with the arrogance if some British posters and some living here who seem to think that the rules don't apply because they're British and are under some delusion that they hold up the Spanish economy. Which is not the case.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Megsmum said:


> Not sure what that has anything to do with when discussing immigration in Spain. Maybe it's question for the UK section


Really? I was just trying to illustrate to the OP that if they think illegal immigration is a drain on the UK, then they shouldn't think any differently about Spain.

Apologies if that didn't come across.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Megsmum said:


> Not sure what that has anything to do with when discussing immigration in Spain. Maybe it's question for the UK section
> 
> When I say. Like the British. I mean the British living illegally in Spain. I no longer live in the UK, immigration issues in the UK is for the British to worry about. I don't mean to sound off, apart from generalised opinions which I don't get into any more on forums. I'm just fed up with the arrogance if some British posters and done living herec who seem to think that the rules don't apply because they're British and are under some delusion that they hold up the Spanish economy. Which is not the cas


Is this aimed at me? I live in Spain, legally, paying taxes.

My point was that the British shouldn't think they deserve some special treatment in other countries, especially when many will be the first to speak against out against immigration (illegally or not) in their own country.

Edit to add I should have the Spain flag against my name now I've turned my VPN off : )


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Amy123123 said:


> Is this aimed at me? I live in Spain, legally, paying taxes.
> 
> My point was that the British shouldn't think they deserve some special treatment in other countries, especially when many will be the first to speak against out against immigration (illegally or not) in their own country.


Absolutely not aimed at you.... I think we are actually in agreement and were at cross purposes


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Megsmum said:


> Absolutely not aimed at you.... I think we are actually in agreement and were at cross purposes


Oh good! I'm generally terrible at communicating a point online so I might've worried...


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Amy123123 said:


> Oh good! I'm generally terrible at communicating a point online so I might've worried...


Lol. I'm a grumpy mare so often misconstrued 
Take care


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

xicoalc said:


> Sounds like you're in favour of brits being here illegally without a care for the system. Whatever spain does, or doesn't do, wont change the fact that registers of entrances and exits of the shengen area will be documented.
> 
> The facts are that anyone intentionally flouting the rules are a drain on the economy, not a boost to it and frankly a drain on resources available to the spanish and those of us who contribute.
> 
> My question to you is a simple one. As long as one can meet the criteria, why wouldn't anyone who lives here want to be in the system? And as for those who've been here since before the deadline, why would they not want to have been registered when the invitation was open and easy?


*Sadly this seems like the usual gang of members objecting to new members opinions. It is quite amazing how the gang always agree with one another.

Let me be clear here I also despise the pond life Brits here for a freebie just to rip off anyone they can, especially genuine resident Brits paying Spanish taxes. But it is a fact that scum exist in all societies. In Spain they advertise themselves as fully legal pool cleaners, plumbers, electricians, airport taxis, house sitters, dog minders and estate agents. They claim they are all fully qualified with certificates they created on Easyjet while flying over Madrid. They pay no taxes and will rip you off with no morals.

However you have to realise the realities of the need of a country versus a bureaucrat in Brussels drinking his/her gin and tonic lifestyle. Giving in to the fantasy rule book is like giving in to terrorism.
If you want to be a rule book worshiper because of a small minority of spiv Brits, so be it. Try living with an inland Spanish family with no electricity and one donkey instead of your comfortable lifestyle as an expat with your savings and pensions. 

The Spanish government are not fools; they are not going to implement self destruction rules because Brussels say so, or because of a few Brit spivs.*


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

woodpecker9 said:


> Sadly this seems like the usual gang of members objecting to new members opinions. It is quite amazing how the gang always agree with one another.
> 
> *Let me be clear here I also despise the pond life Brits here for a freebie just to rip off anyone they can, especially genuine resident Brits paying Spanish taxes. But it is a fact that scum exist in all societies. In Spain they advertise themselves as fully legal pool cleaners, plumbers, electricians, airport taxis, house sitters, dog minders and estate agents. They claim they are all fully qualified with certificates they created on Easyjet while flying over Madrid. They pay no taxes and will rip you off with no morals.
> 
> ...


That remark won't get you any  from the "repetitive thumb strain" gang


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

woodpecker9 said:


> *Sadly this seems like the usual gang of members objecting to new members opinions. It is quite amazing how the gang always agree with one another.
> 
> Let me be clear here I also despise the pond life Brits here for a freebie just to rip off anyone they can, especially genuine resident Brits paying Spanish taxes. But it is a fact that scum exist in all societies. In Spain they advertise themselves as fully legal pool cleaners, plumbers, electricians, airport taxis, house sitters, dog minders and estate agents. They claim they are all fully qualified with certificates they created on Easyjet while flying over Madrid. They pay no taxes and will rip you off with no morals.
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, my comments were in response to your posts which felt like you were defending those who are here with no intention of being legal. 

Perhaps at cross purposes to your intended point.

I couldn't agree more about the typical dodgy ones. And of course the unregistered tradesmen on women are a particular gripe of mine as they are not only failing to pay their way but often taking work from struggling legal, qualified and experienced ones. Fueled by the non Spanish speaking brits who use them. Thus a huge cost to the spanish system, not in any way balanced out by their spending on an occasional gin tonic in a bar!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't think they have the resources to carry out checks. May be refused entry if returning but if they live there under the radar and don't travel it is difficult.
I read this report in El Pais yesterday about mafia gangs in Marbella and they can't cope with policing them. Albanians, Moroccans, Russians, British, Irish etc. a long read.









Marbella, sede global del crimen organizado


Criptomonedas y Kalashnikovs. Drogas, lujo y ajustes de cuentas. Un centenar de grupos criminales conviven en la Costa del Sol entre una violencia cada vez más salvaje. Todos coinciden: “Aquí es donde hay que estar”




elpais.com


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xicoalc said:


> Just to be clear, my comments were in response to your posts which felt like you were defending those who are here with no intention of being legal.
> 
> Perhaps at cross purposes to your intended point.
> 
> I couldn't agree more about the typical dodgy ones. And of course the unregistered tradesmen on women are a particular gripe of mine as they are not only failing to pay their way but often taking work from struggling legal, qualified and experienced ones. Fueled by the non Spanish speaking brits who use them. Thus a huge cost to the spanish system, not in any way balanced out by their spending on an occasional gin tonic in a bar!


Agreed. The post did seem to me to approve of illegals. Seems to me that most have totally agreed with that sentiment and most don't like it.
I actually do live inland with no electricity...but I don't have a donkey!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> Agreed. The post did seem to me to approve of illegals. Seems to me that most have totally agreed with that sentiment and most don't like it.
> I actually do live inland with no electricity...but I don't have a donkey!


If you've got a donkey love, you don't need anything else. 

We live with 3 dogs, 2 cats and a lot of land and im serio looking into what i have to do to adopt a donkey of two. They are beautiful.

Edit. Just re read you don't have a donkey, I read as you do. Well, when we get one you can come and visit it if you want!!!


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Megsmum said:


> Agreed. The post did seem to me to approve of illegals. Seems to me that most have totally agreed with that sentiment and most don't like it.
> I actually do live inland with no electricity...but I don't have a donkey!


*Thank you for your understanding. I do not mean to be rude in my postings.

It can be all a matter of personal opinion. In Spain life without a donkey and food can be more serious than life without a border collie, but who knows? A bit similar to life of the Brussels rule book written by a fat cat bureaucrat living in splendour is more serious than Spanish nationals living below the poverty line. Hence make life difficult to all outside investors to Spain to eliminate the odd Jack the Lad Brit scum bag. If that is the majority opinion of the forum gang, then I agree to their superior knowledge.

I doubt the Spanish government will agree and blind eyes will continue to these nonsense rules.

To all members of the forum including the gang what would you do if you were in power for the best interest of all Spanish nationals who elected you? Would you stand on your head every day at 4pm on the kitchen table if the Brussels rule book said so?*


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

woodpecker9 said:


> *Thank you for your understanding. I do not mean to be rude in my postings.
> 
> It can be all a matter of personal opinion. In Spain life without a donkey and food can be more serious than life without a border collie, but who knows? A bit similar to life of the Brussels rule book written by a fat cat bureaucrat living in splendour is more serious than Spanish nationals living below the poverty line. Hence make life difficult to all outside investors to Spain to eliminate the odd Jack the Lad Brit scum bag. If that is the majority opinion of the forum gang, then I agree to their superior knowledge.
> 
> ...


I think there are fat cat burócratas in every aspect of politics all around the world. But my opinion remains the same that for many many years there have been standard immigration rules in spain and every other eu country. As members of the eu we were given certain privileges which we all, to some degree took for granted and many of us built our lives upon. Most members of this forum, and most legitimately registered "expats" would have voted remain if they could. More than anything because they believe in the EU system, good and bad taken into account and want the same rights, opportunities and privileges for future generations that we have all been beneficiarias of, and which have made Europe such an integrated, accepting and multi cultural diverse place that we have grown to love.

I don't see this forum, nor any other medium a type of gang and i think most will agree that new members are made welcome. I comr and go on the forum. Often months without a comment then more involvement when perhaps life allows. Some faces have been here years and others no. Its not important. There are some who i generally agree with buy occasionally no. Thats fine too.... Democracy and freedom of opinion is a basic human right. I only ask that those who disagree with me based on opinion are willing to debate it and those who disagree based on facts are willing to demonstrate it (and im the first to acknowledge when im wrong or misinformed). 

Now to your point about what opinion we would have if we were the rule makers :

It was the UK who chose to leave the eu. The eu offered many options relating to freedom of movement.... Customised rules, Norway style and so on. To all of which the UK refused, principalmente because the UK wanted to end immigration from the eu, or to at least make it in line with immigration from the rest of the world. 

So, the eu countries who remain part of the pact, club or whatever you want to call it must stick together. If spanish, French, Dutch, German etx citizen can no longer freely enter the uk, set up shop and stay, why should they allow the brits that right?

Spain made it very easy for those of us who were here. No "application for settled status", just a clear statement (and i recall a politician doing a tv interview right after the brexit result stating the same) "if you're legally here you will be able to stay".

Despite some confusion as rules were implemented, and despite some backlogs due to the sheer amount of "under radar brits" all rushing to legalise themselves, spain stuck to that and anyone registered didn't even need to do a thing.

But, now the ship has sailed. Those that want to be under the radar now... Not on padrón, not paying taxes, potentially supporting black markets and robbing work from legitimate people, they have been a problem for authorities for years. But with few options to control it. 

So would i kick them out? Yes. 100% because they are not gross contributors at all. 

As for anyone who wants to invest in spain, then they still can. Brits can visit for the stipulated periods. They can invest im property or businesses. They can get a visa based upon either their investment levels, or their ability to work and offers of work or self employment status, or simply in a non lucrative way if they can prove that they can support themselves. 

The only ones who cannot stay are those with nothing or little to invest, no real stable work plan, or those who cannot demonstrate an income sufficient to support themselves. In other words those who are of no real use or benefit to spain. Ironically the same type of foreigners that pritti patel has openly said sre bot welcome in the UK. 

And, as others have said, spain have been very good at controlling that for years when it comes to third country nationals. The only thing now is that the uk chose to be a third country and some people don't like it. But again, even those people had ample chance to register or to move and sort it all before thr deadlines.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

A friend has two rescue donkeys. Claimed 2 is better as they are miserable alone. They are cute but have cost her a lot of money. One got sick and the final bill was £22,000.

As for the rest, Brexit is done and laws are laws like them or not. I would have liked to move to Florida but all I got was a Visa for 6 months in and 6 months out. My Irish friend was deported for overstaying but she was working there too.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

xicoalc said:


> I think there are fat cat burócratas in every aspect of politics all around the world. But my opinion remains the same that for many many years there have been standard immigration rules in spain and every other eu country. As members of the eu we were given certain privileges which we all, to some degree took for granted and many of us built our lives upon. Most members of this forum, and most legitimately registered "expats" would have voted remain if they could. More than anything because they believe in the EU system, good and bad taken into account and want the same rights, opportunities and privileges for future generations that we have all been beneficiarias of, and which have made Europe such an integrated, accepting and multi cultural diverse place that we have grown to love.
> 
> I don't see this forum, nor any other medium a type of gang and i think most will agree that new members are made welcome. I comr and go on the forum. Often months without a comment then more involvement when perhaps life allows. Some faces have been here years and others no. Its not important. There are some who i generally agree with buy occasionally no. Thats fine too.... Democracy and freedom of opinion is a basic human right. I only ask that those who disagree with me based on opinion are willing to debate it and those who disagree based on facts are willing to demonstrate it (and im the first to acknowledge when im wrong or misinformed).
> 
> ...


*Thank you xicoalc a good and sensible post.

Sadly Isobella with 5,913 posts you are clearly part of the gang off your trolley but a useful member of the forum. An asset to all but in error rejected by Florida with no good reason. Perhaps you should have mentioned the £22,000 donkey on your residence visa application.*


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Made me smile. I am very much not part of the gang. Rare anyone agrees with me.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Isobella said:


> Made me smile. I am very much not part of the gang. Rare anyone agrees with me.


I totally disagree with you lol


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Ooh! A gang, cool! (Not Kool and the Gang though, that's something different!)

I've never been part of a gang before! Am I in or out? What's the post cut off for membership?

Is this thread for real? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Off-topic but one of the things I enjoy about this forum is the wide variety of opinions expressed, by long-term members and newcomers alike. People with opposing views general treat each other with respect. However opinions expressed as facts do not deserve respect, and to anyone guilty of doing that I guess it might feel like they are being ganged up on...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Overandout said:


> Ooh! A gang, cool! (Not Kool and the Gang though, that's something different!)
> 
> I've never been part of a gang before! Am I in or out? What's the post cut off for membership?
> 
> Is this thread for real? 🤷‍♂️


I’m retired gang.😜. How are you all? I have a sense of déja vu or déja lu even here😏

Haven’t posted for a while as although Brexit is now off the radar I can’t work up much enthusiasm for COVID or the pace of vacunas.. Was slightly alarmed to learn that I should have sat down for fifteen minutes after my jab. Nobody told me that. Just walked in, got the jab straight away, no waiting then went and had a coffee with friends.
I did wonder why so many people were sitting chatting on the chairs provided but I thought it was just the usual local pensioners gang meeting up there instead of their usual haunt on the benches in the paseo.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Off-topic but one of the things I enjoy about this forum is the wide variety of opinions expressed, by long-term members and newcomers alike. People with opposing views general treat each other with respect. However opinions expressed as facts do not deserve respect, and to anyone guilty of doing that I guess it might feel like they are being ganged up on...


Could you start a new thread on a topic, any topic, you and I (and others) could disagree amicably about?😁

Not Brexit, moving to Spain or COVID please......


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Could you start a new thread on a topic, any topic, you and I (and others) could disagree amicably about?😁
> 
> Not Brexit, moving to Spain or COVID please......


Someone started a Spanish Politics thread a few days ago ... crying out for your input!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I’m retired gang.😜. How are you all? I have a sense of déja vu or déja lu even here😏
> 
> Haven’t posted for a while as although Brexit is now off the radar I can’t work up much enthusiasm for COVID or the pace of vacunas.. Was slightly alarmed to learn that I should have sat down for fifteen minutes after my jab. Nobody told me that. Just walked in, got the jab straight away, no waiting then went and had a coffee with friends.
> I did wonder why so many people were sitting chatting on the chairs provided but I thought it was just the usual local pensioners gang meeting up there instead of their usual haunt on the benches in the paseo.


Good to see you posting! I guess that makes me part of the gang when I miss posters and wonder what they're up to, Baldi doesn't post much either and Williams dropped off the radar....


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Overandout said:


> Good to see you posting! I guess that makes me part of the gang when I miss posters and wonder what they're up to, Baldi doesn't post much either and Williams dropped off the radar....


Yes, what happened to Williams? I miss their rather odd 70s themed responses


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

Overandout said:


> Good to see you posting! I guess that makes me part of the gang when I miss posters and wonder what they're up to, Baldi doesn't post much either and Williams dropped off the radar....


Baldi hasn't posted since well before Xmas hope they're OK


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

blondebob said:


> Baldi hasn't posted since well before Xmas hope they're OK


Had an email through this afternoon. He's keeping well


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Baldi OK, jimenato alive and well in WSM


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Could you start a new thread on a topic, any topic, you and I (and others) could disagree amicably about?😁
> 
> Not Brexit, moving to Spain or COVID please......


I’ll ha


Alcalaina said:


> Off-topic but one of the things I enjoy about this forum is the wide variety of opinions expressed, by long-term members and newcomers alike. People with opposing views general treat each other with respect. However opinions expressed as facts do not deserve respect, and to anyone guilty of doing that I guess it might feel like they are being ganged up on...
> [/QUOT





Alcalaina said:


> Someone started a Spanish Politics thread a few days ago ... crying out for your input!


I’ll have a look...


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

Reads to me like the OP is living in fear of that early morning bang on his front door.


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

I disagree


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fortrose52 said:


> I disagree


With whom?


----------

